# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  طلب مخطوطة عقود الجمان لابن الشعار الموصلي

## هنـــد

إخوتي الكرام 
أين أستطيع أن أجد مخطوطة عقود الجمان لابن الشعار الموصلي، وهل أجده على النت
أرجو ممن يمتلكه تزويدي به ولو بجزء منه ولكم عظيم الشكر والامتنان

----------


## الباحث المستفيد

في جامعة الموصل:

وللجامعة دور في نشر التراث الإبداعي العربي حيث تكفلت بتقديم أول طبعة من كتاب (( عقود الجمان في شعراء هذا الزمان )) لابن الشعار الموصلي الذي يقع في عشرة أجزاء جمعت الجامعة مخطوطاتها من شتى بقاع الارض
http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D8%AC%...88%D8%B5%D9%84

واما الكتاب فقد طبع

----------


## الباحث المستفيد

السعر:90 $

» إضافة إلى السلة 
» كتب لنفس المؤلف 
» كتب بنفس الموضوع 

 ردمك: I2-7451-3796-4

عنوان الكتاب: قلائد الجمان في فرائد شعراء هذا الزمان 1/9 مع الفهارس (المشهورة عقود الجمان في شعراء هذا الزمان)ـ

Book Title: qla’d aljman fy fra’d sh’ara’ hdha alzman 1/9 m’a alfhars (almshhwrah ’aqwd aljman fy sh’ara’ hdha a

المؤلف: كمال الدين بن الشعار الموصلي

Author: kmal aldyn bn alsh’aar almwsaly

المحقق: كامل سلمان الجبوري

الموضوع: شعر وتراجم

نوع التجليد: مجلد

نوع الورق: ابيض

عدد الصفحات: 3448

القياس: cm 17×24

الوزن: Kg.6.67

عدد ألوان الطباعة: لون واحد

تاريخ الإصدار: I2005-07-12

   رقم فسح المملكة العربية السعودية:0


كتاب أدبي مهم دون فيه المؤلف شعراء العالم الاسلامي ممن عاشوا في القرن السابع الهجري فذكرو اسم الشاعر ونبذة عنه وبعض أشعاره ولا تكمن قيمة الكتاب في أنه ذكر أسماء الشعراء وأشعارهم بل يعد وثيقة تاريخية دونت لذلك العصر وما دار فيه من احداث ايضا

----------


## هنـــد

شكرا جزيلا أخي الكريم
هل أستطيع معرفة فهرس الكتاب: طبيعة الشعراء الذين ترجم لهم، هل اقتصر على شعراء العراق الأشم وفي عصر من العصور فقط، أم تناول شعراء جاهليين أيضا
ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير

----------


## الباحث المستفيد

نقلت في المشاركة السابقة



> دون فيه المؤلف شعراء العالم الاسلامي ممن عاشوا في القرن السابع الهجري فذكرو اسم الشاعر ونبذة عنه وبعض أشعاره ولا تكمن قيمة الكتاب في أنه ذكر أسماء الشعراء وأشعارهم بل يعد وثيقة تاريخية دونت لذلك العصر وما دار فيه من احداث ايضا

----------


## هنـــد

شكرا جزيلا

----------


## محمد أمنزوي

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------

